# Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2007)

|kopfkrat

 Moin,

  habe mir gestern die Explosionszeichnung angesehen. Da sind paar Teile auf der Zeichnung die ich so nicht zuordnen kann. Es handelt sich um die Teile die auf den Stift für die Spule kommen. Wo sind denn die Positionen 9+10? oder kann man die nicht sehen?

  Hat mal wer nen pic wie es bei seiner RedArc aussieht.

  [FONT=&quot]Es handelt sich um eine 4000er[/FONT]


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

Hust #h


----------



## donlotis (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

Hier mal das Innenleben meiner 10300, vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter...

>Klick mich<

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden, es geht mir um die nummern 9+10 wo sind die? Wenn ich die Spule abnehme sehe ich die nicht.


----------



## friggler (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

Wenn Du die nicht dabei hast wurdest Du beschixxen...|rolleyes

In dem Falle würde Ich an deiner Stelle die E-Spule nehmen.
Wenn Da von unten auch nix zu sehen ist...|kopfkrat#c

:q:q:q

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

stelle mal nachher paar Bilder ein.


----------



## mipo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

@All Hab mal ne saudumme Frage. Was ist alles im Karton einer Red Arc drin beim Neukauf?


----------



## friggler (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

DAS SIND TEILE DER SPULE!|supergri

 Schau *von unten *auf die Spule (Das Teil wo die Schnur drauf kommt)...
 Dann siehst du die (ohne auseinander nehmen)#6...das kleine silberne ist das Kugellager.


 Gruss
 Andreas


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*



friggler schrieb:


> DAS SIND TEILE DER SPULE!|supergri
> 
> Schau *von unten *auf die Spule (Das Teil wo die Schnur drauf kommt)...
> Dann siehst du die (ohne auseinander nehmen)#6...das kleine silberne ist das Kugellager.
> ...



ENDLICH EINER der mich verstanden hat :l

THX


----------



## donlotis (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

Gut' Ding will Weile haben...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*



mipo schrieb:


> @All Hab mal ne saudumme Frage. Was ist alles im Karton einer Red Arc drin beim Neukauf?




Rolle und ESpule


----------



## donlotis (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Rolle und ESpule



und Unterlegscheiben sowie ein Gummiüberzug für den Kurbelknauf (Winter).

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

Den gummi kannst in die Tonen schmeißen, taugt nix mM


----------



## donlotis (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

Funzt bei mir 1a, wo ist Dein Problem?


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

verrutscht ständig


----------



## donlotis (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

Vielleicht nur falsch herum drüber gezogen...#t

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Waldemar (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*

nen Gummi kann man nich falschrum drüberziehen:q


----------



## donlotis (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Red Arc - Explosionszeichnung*



Waldemar schrieb:


> nen Gummi kann man nich falschrum drüberziehen:q



Normalerweise würde ich Dir Recht geben, aber dieser spezielle Spro-Gummi ist sehr kurz und an beiden Seiten offen :q !

Gruß donlotis


----------

